# Calling All FMAists - Arnold Kali Invitational Championship



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

For anyone who hasn't heard yet, the 2nd Annual Arnold Kali Invitational Championship is coming up soon -- February 28 - March 1.

We anticipate that the 2003 Arnold World Games will be the biggest athletic event in the world. There will be around 10,000 athletic competitors and over 70,000 spectators.

The Arnold Battle of Columbus (the martial arts portion of the event), there will be over 12 different arts represented and we're expecting over 4,000 martial artists in attendance from a wide variety of disciplines.

The Arnold Kali Invitational has four sections. There is a forms competition, a self-defense competition, an adult stickfighting competition -- with both single and double stick divisions -- and, new this year, a children's stickfighting division using padded sticks.

The bottom line: the Filipino Martial Arts community has been offered an opportunity to get some really large-scale, mainstream exposure at a grand event. Last year was a lot of fun and we had a decent turn out.

Help make this year's turn out even better.

For more details and rules for the stickfighting tournament, visit http://www.asianfightingarts.com/akic

Mike


----------



## Seigi (Feb 19, 2003)

I competed last year in the single & double stickfighting & had a great time. Guru Ken & his group are great & run a great event. I am looking forward to it again this year. Hope to meet some of your there?

Peace & Harmony always.

Enoch T. Carlton
Modern Arnis of Michigan


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *I competed last year in the single & double stickfighting & had a great time. Guru Ken & his group are great & run a great event. I am looking forward to it again this year. Hope to meet some of your there?
> 
> Peace & Harmony always.
> ...



Absolutely. Good to see you here, Enoch. See you at Arnold 

Mike


----------

